# Best arrow rest out there!!!



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Trohpy Taker.


----------



## Hard Nocks (Jan 13, 2006)

I like my Apa twister! Not only is it a drop away, but it is also a containment. Simple, tough, and effective.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*this one..*

I know a guy that took a block of wood an hot melted it to his riser to shoot barebow or something with it.. seem to work well for him..

G:cocktail:


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

NAP 

Awesome rests!!!

http://www.newarchery.com


----------



## ace7038 (May 27, 2007)

I have had the least amount of trouble with a Cobra Diamondback drop away. A trophy taker is good as well as the nap quicktune drop away. I am next going with the ripcord.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

DODGE-3D said:


> Trohpy Taker.


I'll 2nd that!!!!!!! The best performance, and best built I have seen. I have them on all my bows.


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*rests*

I have always liked Trophy Takers, but for the last 3 years have used the Alpine Whisperflite rest, and for the money, it is the best I have used so far.

Rob


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I plan on buying one later on this year since I can't keep my fat arrows on the rest for indoor shooting i"ve given up and next year I plan on buying a DMI. G5 now sells them under license from DMI.

Cheers,


----------



## KDog 19 (Jan 16, 2008)

Trophy taker...nuf said.


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

Trophy taker , simple, well built and not too expensive.


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

Trophy Taker


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

For hunting-WB
for target- Pro Tuner or trophy taker


----------



## 97Vortec (Jan 22, 2007)

Sean McKenty said:


> For hunting-WB
> for target- Pro Tuner or trophy taker


I'm surprised you didn't say SPRINGY's for everything!!


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

Limb driver...period.


----------



## NWRokon (Sep 28, 2007)

*rest*

Dmi-ii


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

97Vortec said:


> I'm surprised you didn't say SPRINGY's for everything!!


I would but nobody makes them anymore, at least any good ones


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

I have shot them all and the one the best rest I have used is the Spot Hogg Infinity or Golden Premier rests. These rests used to be called Golden Key Futura but were always made by Spot Hogg. My favourite drop away rest is a Mathews HD 2, by far the best drop away I have ever used and second to none! This rest is bullet proof and very well made.

Dietmar Trillus


----------



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

*rests!1*

TT the way to go......


----------



## musky_xl (Dec 20, 2007)

ive got a QAD, trophy ridge drop zone, and the rip cord...and i like them all but the rip cord the most.


for the GTO im putting a limb driver on it...it should be able to handle the speed.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Hard Nocks said:


> I like my Apa twister! Not only is it a drop away, but it is also a containment. Simple, tough, and effective.



Yup! What he said.


----------

